# Getting Married - planted tank there



## carpediem360 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello, I'm getting married on the 23rd of april at the Mitchell Park Domes. It's located in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, It's a really nice place to get married. It's a place all about plants and trees. There are 3 domes in all. Number one dome is all about tropical plants,trees and there's even a waterfall leading into a pond but, no fish or plants in that pond. Dome number two is a dessert dome. Not to much to say about that but. it still looks nice. Dome number three is what they call the show dome. It changes every six months. The theme for this six months is a childs wonderland. It's just loaded with flowers and it has a pond with some big lillies. This is the dome where we are having the ceremony. It should be nice. It's any expenisive place to have a wedding. They wanted $625 down and it's going to be $5.50 a person over the age of ten. So we are not going to have to many people there. Anyways I have only been into planted aquariums for about 3 yrs now. One of the bigger local fish stores donated a 155 gallon aquarium to this place. It looks like they are trying to plant it with little sucess. I'm not use of the kelivens on the bulbs but it looks like they have 2 - 36" fixture with 10,000k bulbs and a 48" fixture with and actinic bulb. From what I remember there are some crypts and a couple of onion plants in there. This kind of shock me when I saw this tank cause I go to this store and they have some nice planted aquariums there. I don't know what the deal is but I'm almost wanting to ask them if they would let me have a shot at that tank. You think I should???


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  It sounds like a beautiful spot to say your "I do's".... 
That's tomorrow, isn't it?? No nervousness yet? ;-) 

It certainly couldn't hurt to offer to help them out with the planted tank.


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

I absolutely love the Desert Dome - nice succulents, beautiful plants. The others are nice, too, but I'm a born-and-bred desert rat!

Hey, on taking a shot at the tank, why not? The worst that happens is they say no.

Best wishes on your marriage.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Best wishes on your marriage!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Congrats! It's the big day. Of course, you're going to check out APC before you head off right?


----------



## discus (Jul 20, 2004)

*congtratulations*

Congrats on your wedding.
Should I leave a car running out front just in case?

All the best to you


----------

